# Sportback colour



## Verducci (Oct 13, 2004)

Grey is OK, but Black is awesome on the new sportback. There's a new 3.2 version at Reading Audi and I almost fell over the sales men to buy it until I saw the full spec sheet and therefore price....Â£33k (ouch!).
In total quandry now as to which model to buy. May pluck for the 2.0 TDi and wait for the s-line and then let superchips boost it from 140 to 185bhp. Read their review! Have a car boosted by them now and it transforms the performance and gives 10% better economy. Great!!!


----------



## Imola S3 (Jun 8, 2004)

Verducci said:


> Grey is OK, but Black is awesome on the new sportback. There's a new 3.2 version at Reading Audi and I almost fell over the sales men to buy it until I saw the full spec sheet and therefore price....Â£33k (ouch!).
> In total quandry now as to which model to buy. May pluck for the 2.0 TDi and wait for the s-line and then let chip company boost it from 140 to 185bhp. Read their review! Have a car boosted by them now and it transforms the performance and gives 10% better economy. Great!!!


Â£33k for a 3.2?

Better off waiting for the RS3... Â£35k alledgedly!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im thinking Avus Silver, Lava Grey or Black (Metallic) with the S-Line pack, roof bars and 18" mutlispokes (bitch to clean, but looks the part!) plus the usual Xenons, Bose etc.....

In Munich that is!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

also, who offers Port Tuning for the 2.0 TDi?

Jae


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Mid size Audi.......................
Dolphin, the only way to go.
A4 Akoya
A6 Bright Silver :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

ostracod said:


> cialis - http://www.bestrxpills.com


Since when has owning a sportback been associated with having problems geting it up :? we have one and i don't have any problems  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> ostracod said:
> 
> 
> > cialis - http://www.bestrxpills.com
> ...


so you say :wink: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Guys, please don't reply to posts by these spam-bots - we always remove them as soon as they are spotted - just IM a moderator instead. Then your posts won't look silly when we do delete it ;-)


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

doh [smiley=freak.gif] my post looks silly


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> doh [smiley=freak.gif] my post looks silly


Don't worry. ALL of clive's posts look silly. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> doh [smiley=freak.gif] my post looks silly


at least you are not on your own


----------

